# Made in America: The Model FOX B Double Barrel Shotgun



## Sagetown (Feb 18, 2011)

Compared to the lightweight European Shotguns, the American versions were more robust and rugged. The American liked the feel of a well balanced stoutly made gun for putting meat on the table without costing an arm and a leg.
Savage came to the call in 1940 with the introduction of the Model B line.
Using earlier model designs from Stevens, which Savage bought in 1920, they were able to produce a less expensive gun than their 'Premier A.H. Fox line'. Thus; the first Model B sold for $25.75, and its popularity spread like wildfire. Following its debut came the Models BST, BSE, BDL and BDE.
It continued in production with modifications until 1987. The gun pictured below was made in 1975.


----------



## olyman (Mar 9, 2011)

Sagetown said:


> Compared to the lightweight European Shotguns, the American versions were more robust and rugged. The American liked the feel of a well balanced stoutly made gun for putting meat on the table without costing an arm and a leg.
> Savage came to the call in 1940 with the introduction of the Model B line.
> Using earlier model designs from Stevens, which Savage bought in 1920, they were able to produce a less expensive gun than their 'Premier A.H. Fox line'. Thus; the first Model B sold for $25.75, and its popularity spread like wildfire. Following its debut came the Models BST, BSE, BDL and BDE.
> It continued in production with modifications until 1987. The gun pictured below was made in 1975.


 no pic,sage--and i knew where a old lady had her husbands--and he passed--sure wish i could get my hands on it!!!!


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 9, 2011)

Hmmm ! I see the pic on both our posts..
I might add that the barrels are very precisely made as they shoot where you aim.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 9, 2011)

Here is a different image of it. Does anyone else see the 1st pic ? I can.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 9, 2011)

Alright; this is the photo of the FoxB 20ga that's in my 1st post. Surely it will come up this time.


----------



## olyman (Mar 9, 2011)

Sagetown said:


> Alright; this is the photo of the FoxB 20ga that's in my 1st post. Surely it will come up this time.


 
now they came out..--whenever you get lucky enough to see one on a auction--you best have deeeeep pockets!!


----------



## lfnh (Mar 9, 2011)

Sagetown said:


> Here is a different image of it. Does anyone else see the 1st pic ? I can.


 
Real nice case colors - minty condition.
Savage made some nice doubles back in the day. Nice rifles too.

Ithaca NID's are nicely made, but think (?) they pre-dated yours.

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Toddppm (Mar 9, 2011)

fishcake21 said:


> Too bad the picture didn't go through. I would really love to get a glimpse of these babies.. hell yeah!


 
Don't mind him, he's just posting nonsense spam to get his link online.:msp_angry:


----------



## cuttingintime (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, I really like the trim fore arm.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 10, 2011)

Sweet double there!!!  And worth some coin!


----------

